# Fish shipping bags



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

For those of you who ship fish/shrimp, what kinds of bags do you use? I have received livestock in these 'breathing bags' in the past. Where can one get a few of these? I can see the need to thin out my shrimp population sometime this summer and am wondering how best to ship out. TIA.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I use the breather bags myself. There are many places to buy them from, I've always been happy the combination of price and service received from KensFish.com

Some hints and tricks for shrimp packing. 

Always always always add some moss to the bag so the shrimp have something to hang onto.

Never double bag when using a breather bag, it blocks the passages of gas through the bag. 

Never put a heat pack in the same container, they use O2 and will suck all the O2 out of the water. 

Bert, are these offspring of the ones I sent to you way back when?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Bert, are these offspring of the ones I sent to you way back when?


Yes! I have populated my 4 tanks with them, and am about to give some away to a friend locally. I figure by mid summer I will be loaded with them. Nathan, I may have asked you this before, I don't remember, but do you have a variety of colorations with the females? I have some that are crimson and others with only a little red in them.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought Kordon Breather Bags on Aquabid from "Micksfish"--great seller, fast shipping, etc. 50 for $7!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The females as well as the males did vary in color. This summer I am going to work on a project to selectively breed for color and vigor with Cherry Reds as well some other varieties. I have seen some deep red coloration and I'd like to try and fix that into a consistent breeder. 

Glad they are doing so well for you. I may hit you up for some over the summer to add to my genetic pool since I no longer have any of that set.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am just strating to use the breather bags as well. I belive that they are the best for live animal shipping. I wonder if they would be better to use for the plants themselves or just a waste and the Co2 is released and O2 intaked into the bag. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I think they would be a waste for plants. I cannot say why just a gut feeling that they are not needed.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I just read on the bag that they say its good for the plants but they be a line of crap just so u buy more bags. It says to moisten and place in bag, I assume not full of wtr like with the fish/shrimp. I dont see a benefit either I was just curious.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I use them for plants, but they're cheap so what the heck.


----------

